# Anybody appendix carry a Rami?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

If so what rig do you use? Trying to find the best setup as appendix carry is the only way I can go after having a persistant shoulder problem. Please don't say Smart Carry, tried to use this with my present wardrobe and would need to drop trow to access the gun.
Thanks


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you tried IWB cross draw ? Should work just as well with a bad shoulder as appendex carry.
Mitch


----------

